# 5Th Wheel Hitch For Shortbet



## jstew03 (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a 3/4 ton diesel w/a shortbed. Considering a 5th wheel trailer, what are my hitch options? I understand there is the gooseneck ball or the monstrous 5th wheel hitch. Can you do the ball w/a shortbed, or is the 5th wheel hitch w/the 'slide' feature the only real option for a shortbed (crew cab - 4 door, I forgot to mention)? If the 5th wheel is the only option, do those things come out, and how much equipment is left behind? All of my buddies who do 5th wheel trailer have long beds and the gooseneck so they don't have much input on if that is an option for the shortbed. Thanx.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

jstew03 said:


> I have a 3/4 ton diesel w/a shortbed. Considering a 5th wheel trailer, what are my hitch options? I understand there is the gooseneck ball or the monstrous 5th wheel hitch. Can you do the ball w/a shortbed, or is the 5th wheel hitch w/the 'slide' feature the only real option for a shortbed (crew cab - 4 door, I forgot to mention)? If the 5th wheel is the only option, do those things come out, and how much equipment is left behind? All of my buddies who do 5th wheel trailer have long beds and the gooseneck so they don't have much input on if that is an option for the shortbed. Thanx.


Fifth wheel with the slide should be installed,a gooseneck is not ideal for a short bed. I have one and only slide it on tight spaces like my driveway, not used much but nice to have. ( Assuming you are looking to purchase an Outback with the short bed friendly designed front cap and extended pin box ). As far as removable, they are heavy! It is not something you want to do on a regular basis. You can get an under the bed mount for when it is removed all you have is four holes ( which you have caps for in most cases ). Or like mine and most others you can get the standard mount and only have two low-profile rails remaining in the bed.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

jstew03,

I'm in the same boat that you're in. I've got a short box Dodge 2500 Quad Cab with a Cummins Diesel.

If it will ever stop raining this morning...I'll get back to putting the rails in my truck bed.

*** Please take my advice with a grain of salt...cause I'm just starting out ***

I looked at the Sliders and the automatic sliders...and was set on getting a SuperGlide hitch (although they are very expensive) I was thinking I needed an 18k hitch and super rails...looking at nearly $2000 for the hitch alone.

Then I started actually looking at the towing capacity of my truck...and trailers that I might like. Low and behold...I don't need an 18k hitch.

I like the Outback 282FE. The dual opposing slide outs in the rear of the camper yeild a beautiful living room area...perfect for me the wife and two dogs. It doesn't weigh that much. Then Pull Rite answered my prayers. They came out with 15K hitch that fits "industry standard" bed rails. And it's price is closer to what I'd spend on a REESE slider. Now I'm happy.

http://tweetys.com/new---superglide-15k---fits-existing-industry-standard-mounting-rails.aspx

I've heard people say that they pull their rigs using a short bed truck with a standard 5th wheel hitch. All I can say is...I wish I had enough experience towing to feel comfortable doing that. I know that if there's something stupid I can do...I'll do it. So if the hitch automatically slides without me having to get in and out of the truck, in the pouring rain, it's just that much better.

IMPORTANT!! The SUPERGLIDE hitch requires a special "CAPTURE PLATE" to be added to your pin box. I have read accounts of dealers selling the hitch to people without telling them this. Their hitch, as one would expect, decided to slide back and forth at will...and eventually caused their camper to hit the trucks cab. The capture plate is essential to keep the hitch head and cams syncronized with the angle of the trailer.

There is an important drawback to the superglide...you must be able to approach your hitch from almost straight on... (if my memory serves me...I think you have to be within 15 degrees of straight on) This might prevent you from doing any freestyle parking jobs.

I'm getting my bed rails and 7-pole wiring done now. As we get closer to actually buying the camper...I'll order the hitch, capture plate, and the lubricant they recommend for the slide rails.

GOOD LUCK to you!! Hope you get your rig fitted out the way you like it!

Charlie


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I have a short bed and use a slider hitch ( Pullrite Super Glide ).. this hitch slides automatically. It can be removed so that nothing is left in the bed, just pull the pins.

kevin


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

My bad...forgot to answer some of the other questions you had.

The way that I'm going...I'll still have two rails left in the bed of my truck with the hitch off. If this is something that's not good for you...there are underbed mounted rails. These leave your truck bed free and clear of any hardware when the hitch is removed. You will have 4 large holes in your truck bed.

The "SuperGlide" hitches use super rails:

http://tweetys.com/superrailmountingkitfor14k16kand18ksuperglide-vehiclespecific.aspx

Many other makes have hidden rail systems too... The REESE "SIGNATURE SERIES" comes to mind:

http://tweetys.com/reese-signature-series-mounting-rail-kits.aspx

These systems mount to your truck from from below...and stay there. When you need to mount the hitch 4 large pins are inserted from within the bed and twist-lock into the underbed mounts. Then you drop your hitch head/rails on top of these 4 pins.

I have seen/ read about people using gooseneck adapters on their travel trailers. I personally wouldn't go that route. If I need to haul a gooseneck horse trailer for a friend....every one of the 5th wheel mounting systems usually have a GOOSENECK hitch plate option that you can purchase extra. They just mount to your rail system in place of the 5th wheel hitch. If there are times you need to hook-up a gooseneck trailer (car hauler, flat bed, horse trailer, etc...)


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I hadd the Reese 18K Signature series. It was a very nice hitch. Manual sliders are less convienent, but auto sliders require you to hitch, unhitch when the truck and trailer are straight.


----------



## jstew03 (Feb 11, 2007)

Lots of great information here, thanks everyone! Sounds like the 5th w/a glide is the only way to go w/a shortbed. I didn't realize there was auto vs manual though, that is good to know. Thanks again!


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Actually, there is one other option... I haven't studied it as much...but it's called the "Sidewinder"...I think. You might google it while you're investigating different hitch options. It's a king pin extension that attaches to your trailer and articulates somehow...


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Eureka!

There was a break in the passing rainshowers...and I finished bolting in my REESE Universal Rail kit...and 5th wheel 7-pole wiring outlet.

[IMG=http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/1637/dsc0079wx.th.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Well...it might just be unsightly to you --- but to me, it's a thing of beauty! One baby step closer to 5th Wheel Nirvana!

Oh well...just thought I'd share that photo --- so you can see how much junk is left in the bed if you choose this option.

I've had the truck for twelve years...and I can't think of too many times that I had anything in it that wouldn't fit just as well with the rails. I might have to turn them sideways...but they'd still fit.

Charlie


----------



## jstew03 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for sharing those pics, youre right, those aren't very obstructive at all. I think that PullRite SuperGlide is the way I'd go if I decide to trade in the OB for a 5th wheel.


----------



## darinandsherry (Jun 20, 2010)

I just installed the 16k superglide in my 2001 ram 2500 quad shortbox. It was actually quite simple mounting the underbed brackets on the frame as the holes were already there...just had to open 2 up to a larger size to accomodate the 1/2 " bolts. Drilling the the 1-3/4 inch holes in the bed was a little more tricky as you have to be very accurate. I found the measurements provided with the hitch for drilling the bed were actually out by about half an inch on the front holes....good thing I drilled small pilot holes before getting out the hole saw.There is a template available from pullrite if you dont trust your measurements.The hitch worked great and there were no clearance issues between the front of my 325 fre and the back of the cab.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

I installed my 15K Superglide today. It was very easy to do...and I was happy to find that my Roll-N-Lock bed cover clears the Superglide hitch (when the Plate assembly is level).

I backed my truck up to the FEDEX freight truck...took the box off the shipping pallet...and slid it right off the freight truck into the back of my truck.

I took a box cutter and cut around the bottom of the box about 1/2 inch up from the very bottom. Lifted the box right off. Took a quick inventory of parts... everything was there. Then I put the base rail foot assembies into the slots (22" apart)on my universal bed rails... and secured them with the hitch pins and cotter pins. This sets the foot assemblies up so that you can drop the frame of the hitch right down onto the feet. My son helped me lift the hitch onto the feet --- and get it centered over the trucks axle. Then we secured it to the feet with the bolts, washers and flange nuts. Torqed to 75 ft-lbs...and that was all there was to it.

When I was done...I built a little wooden block assembly to rest ontop of the way tubes. This wedges up under the hitch plate assembly and holds it level so that I can close my Roll-N-Lock tonneau cover.

It's truly a beautiful thing!!

Charlie


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Ditto the slider hitch. I had the Reese 16K Superglide with underbed mount.

What do you do with the hitch when you pull it out of the truckbed?
I built a simple platform out of plywood with 2x4 sides, put four caster wheels on it. 
That allowed me to move the hitch around easily in my gargage for storage without needing someone to help me.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Here's a photo...










As far as what I do when I'm not using the hitch... haven't gotten that far yet. The hitch has only been in the truck for one day.

I'm thinking about doing the same thing. I might get a little moving dolly from Harbor Freight...mount a couple of 2x4 runners on it...cover them with carpet...and use it to wheel the hitch around in the garage. I could pull the truck under a tree limb...throw a rope over the limb...and attach to the hitch...hoist it up and out of the truck bed. Then move the truck and place the dolly under the hitch...lowering it onto the runners. Just an idea. Chances are...unless I need the room, I'll keep the hitch in the truck. The roll-n-lock tonneau will keep it out of the weather when I'm not using it.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Towing with this hitch was a very pleasurable experience.

The capture plate took all 5 minutes to install...I held it in place and used duct tape to temporarily mount it to the pinbox. Then with a hex wrench and small open end wrench tightened the set screw. It held in place nicely after removing the duct tape.

Hooking up was a breeze. Then we took a stroll around the parking lot...trying different angles while my DW walked along side...looking for clearance problems. There were none.

We were amazed at how maneuverable the trailer is on the SuperGlide. There was a point at a Flying J where I needed to get out of a tight corner to avoid waiting 30 minutes while someone dumped their holding tanks at the RV island... I was able to back up a few feet, and turn the rig sharply to get out. Not having to pull slider units was a big plus. I even pulled a U'ee on a two lane road with minimal excursion onto the shoulders. WOW --- it sure is nice to have this hitch!! I plan on not trying to do hairpin turns all the time. I'm sure it's a bit stressful on the trailer's dual axle arrangement.

Charlie & Ronni


----------

